# Verifying titles?



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

How do you verify a dog's earned title?

There was a post on FB that a dog earned it's UKC championship title this past weekend. I have met the dog and it is larger than my over standard dog. I also googled the breeder/handler and had no results other than the FB post.

I have looked over the UKC website and can't find any information.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Do you know the show superintendent web site? (like mbf) you can check the show results from their site and see if they took BOB or got points..

Because it was this past weekend, results may not be posted yet. I'm not sure how you could find out if the dog finished it's title tho


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sending you a PM


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Not entirely sure if conformation is handled the same way, but I know for performance titles, UKC and AKC titles can be verified by their websites. Or by asking to see a copy of the certificate that is sent to the owner when the title is achieved. But both can take a while to show up as they are usually updated monthly. So something earned this past weekend won't show for a while.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For UKC you contact them and ask. I had to verify my own male because I couldn't remember which judges his other wins were under and they need to be three different judges. I contacted the UKC via e-mail, gave his name and registration, and they gave me the wins and points on file. I received the certificate probably over a month after he earned the CH.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Most UKC clubs don't use a superintendent so I would contact the UKC and ask as Lies said. If it is not your dog they may not tell you though. 

The UKC website also has a page with new titles on it. Search for new titles in the search box on the UKC website. It may not be posted for a few weeks. 

I never got Kayos' title certificate for her RO 3 from UKC however the title was posted. It is not aperfect world.


----------

